# s'attendre au pire - accord du participe passé



## iran

Bonjour!

L'accord du participe passé va finir par me rendre folle, mais bon....

Elles se sont *attendues* au pire ou elles se sont *attendu* au pire

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

L'accord du participe passé pour les verbes pronominaux est un vrai casse-tête, même pour les francophones !

En deux mots :
Quand on dit _elles se sont attendues l'une l'autre_, l'objet de _attendre _est bien _se_, qui reprend _elles_, et on fait l'accord (_elles ont attendu quoi/qui ? elles_).
Par contre, dans _elles se sont attendu au pire_, ce n'est pas _elles_ qui a été attendu, donc on ne fait pas l'accord (_elles ont attendu quoi/qui ? le pire_)?

Voir http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/PP_PRONO.htm pour plus de détails.


----------



## iran

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, en le disant comme ça, c'est clair, elles ne se sont pas attendues l'une l'autre, donc pas besoin de accord. Mais dans le cas suivant alors?

Elles se sont *moqué/moquées *de leur professeur.

C'est un exercice sur un site internet […] et la correction dit qu'il faut l'accorder, pourquoi? vu les règles qu'il faut suivre pour ne pas se tromper et accorder les verbes convenablement, j'arrive pas à voir pourquoi là il le faut

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Iran,

Dans ce deuxième cas, il s'agit d'un verbe essentiellement pronominal. Tu dois l'accorder avec elles... féminin pluriel.
La BDL l'explique ici


> La règle d'accord du participe passé des verbes essentiellement pronominaux est fort simple : le participe passé de ces verbes s'accorde toujours *en genre et en nombre avec le sujet.*


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> L'accord du participe passé pour les verbes pronominaux est un vrai casse-tête, même pour les francophones !



Oui ! On ne le dira jamais assez !
Et là, précisément, nous sommes dans un cas qui me laisse perplexe.

_s'attendre à quelque chose_ est un verbe accidentellement pronominal. Il n'est ni réfléchi, ni réciproque, ni de sens passif, donc on peut le mettre dans la catégorie des verbes irréfléchis, qui changent de sens en devenant pronominaux.

_Elles se sont attendues au pire.

_Je fais l'accord, mais je ne suis pas encore sûre qu'il faille le faire...
_Elles se sont attendues_ à quoi ? _au pire._ Il y a donc un COI qui ne change rien à l'accord. 
Alors pourquoi ne pas accorder le participe passé avec le sujet ? J'avoue que je ne vois pas de raison pour ne pas le faire...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour itka,

En bas de page du lien de la BDL que j'ai mis plus haut, il y a un lien vers cette page


> La règle d'accord du participe passé des verbes occasionnellement pronominaux est la même que celle du participe passé employé avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ : le participe passé de ces verbes s'accorde avec le complément direct (cd) si celui-ci est placé avant le verbe.


 
Je dirais comme tilt...
Question : Elles ont attendu quoi? 
Réponse : Le pire (cd placé après le verbe)

J'écrirais donc sans accord: _Elles se sont attendu au pire_.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Je dirais comme tilt...
> Question : Elles ont attendu quoi?
> Réponse : Le pire (cd placé après le verbe)


L'analyse n'est pas correcte. La question n'est pas _Elles ont attendu quoi_, mais _elles se sont attendu a quoi_?

Moi,  je fais l'accord. Pour les verbes accidentellement pronominaux (ceux qui changent de sens en devenant pronminaux), la règle veut l'accord avec le sujet.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Ah, geostan, tu es d'accord avec moi !



> La question n'est pas _Elles ont attendu quoi_, mais _elles se sont attendu a quoi_?


Tu ne crois pas, Nico ? Pour moi, il n'y a pas de COD mais un COI et l'accord se fait avec le sujet...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi j'abonde dans le sens d'Itka et Geostan : dans ce cas, il faut faire l'accord puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_, qu'il n'y a pas de COD et que le pronom conjoint est inanalysable…

_Elles se sont attendu*es* au pire._


----------



## Esquimaude

En effet, on accorde.

En fait, pour faire simple, on peut résumer la règle ainsi:

Le participe passé d'un verbe pronominal s'accorde toujours avec son sujet, SAUF dans deux cas:

1- lorsqu'il y a un complément direct AUTRE que le pronom réfléchi, en quel cas on fait comme avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" (on accorde avec le CD s'il est placé avant, et on n'accorde pas s'il est après)
2- lorsqu'il y a un complément indirect qui renvoie au sujet, en quel cas on n'accorde pas (ex. : "les employés se sont nui" --- ils ont nui à qui? à eux-même, donc pas d'accord)

Cette façon d'envisager la règle évite de se poser la question de l'accidentel ou de l'essentiel, qui pose souvent bien des problèmes à ceux dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle... et aux francophones aussi!

(Ah oui, il y a aussi les invariables dont il faut se rappeler, ce serait trop simple sinon! Se rire, se déplaire, se complaire et se plaire sont TOUJOURS invariables.)


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> L'analyse n'est pas correcte. La question n'est pas _Elles ont attendu quoi_, mais _elles se sont attendu*es *à quoi_?
> 
> Moi, je fais l'accord.


 
Et pourtant... tu ne l'avais pas fait, l'accord.  

Eh bien mon cher tilt, je crois qu'on doit tous les deux retourner à l'école. 
J'admets que je n'ai pas bien réfléchi et fait l'analyse en remplaçant être par avoir, comme pour les verbes... réfléchis, justement. 
Comme dans _elle s'est lavé les mains = elle a lavé quoi? = ses mains. _ _Ils se sont acheté une voiture = ils ont acheté quoi? = une voiture._ 
Sans penser que dans ces deux cas, le sens du verbe demeure le même, contrairement à attendre/s'attendre* à.*  

Donc je ne crois pas faire erreur ce coup-ci en disant qu'il s'agit de l'exemple *4 c)* de ce tableau. *On accorde.*


----------



## Aoyama

Le tableau fourni par Nicomon est très instructif.
Bizarrement (c'était mon idée _avant_ de voir le tableau), je pense qu'en vertu de ce même tableau, *on n'accorde pas* (exemple *4c* avec "s'est plu").

PS.: Une lecture attentive de ce tableau montre qu'il y a BEAUCOUP d'erreurs, notamment une confusion  entre "CD" et "CI" (en France on dit COD et COI). L'argumentation devient donc illogique ...


----------



## tilt

Où l'on voit que le casse-tête n'est pas une vue de l'esprit... 

Je reproduis l'exemple donné sur la page que j'avais mise en lien, et qui correspond en tous points à _elles se sont attendu(es) au pire_ :


> Devant les pronominaux *réfléchis  *et *réciproques *il convient de chercher et de situer  le complément d'objet direct. Celui-ci peut être :
> - *le pronom réfléchi *:  _Elle s'est blessée _= Elle a blessé qui?  (souvenez-vous : le verbe est traité comme s'il était  conjugué avec "avoir", donc la question se pose  avec l'auxiliaire "avoir"), elle* a* blessé  qui? = "*se*" mis pour elle-même = COD placé  avant = *accord*.
> - un élément *autre que le  pronom réfléchi* : celui-ci peut être placé après et  il n'intervient pas dans l'accord (_Elle s'est blessé la  main_). Mais il peut être placé avant et force l'accord  (_La main qu'elle s'est blessée_).


Nous sommes typiquement dans le cas de figure où le COD n'est pas le pronom réfléchi.


Pour la deuxième phrase proposée par Iran, avec le verbe essentiellement pronominal _se moquer_, la page en question ajoute :


> S'il n'y a pas d'objet direct  le participe est invariable (_Ils se sont succédé_,  par exemple, répond à la question "à qui?" c'est  un objet indirect).


Il n'y a pas d'objet direct dans _Elles se sont moqué(es) de leur professeur.


_ Je persiste donc dans ma conclusion : _elles se sont attendu au pire_, mais aussi, _elles se sont moqué de leur professeur_.
Aucun accord dans ces phrases.


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas la même chose. Esquimaude, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire l'économie de la distinction essentiellement ~accidentellement, car les règles ne sont pas les mêmes.

_se moquer_ est un verbe essentiellement pronominal (moquer n'existe pas) donc :
*"Le participe passé* des verbes essentiellement        pronominaux, qui se construit avec l'auxiliaire "être",        *s'accorde* toujours avec le sujet        "
---> _Elles se sont moquées._

_se succéder _: il s'agit d'un verbe accidentellement pronominal à sens réciproque (succéder à quelqu'un existe).
La règle est :
*Pas d'accord si* le C.O.D. se        trouve *après *le participe ou        encore s'il n'y a pas de C.O.D :
---> _Elles se sont succédé_. (il n'y a pas de COD : elles se sont succédé *à* elles-mêmes)

Les règles que je donne ici sont tirées de ce site, à mon avis, le meilleur pour expliquer les accords de verbes pronominaux.

Mais...est-ce que quelqu'un vous en voudra vraiment si vous vous trompez dans ces accords ?


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Je persiste donc dans ma conclusion : _elles se sont attendu au pire_, mais aussi, _elles se sont moqué de leur professeur_.
> Aucun accord dans ces phrases.


L'extrait que vous avez reproduit ne concerne que les combinaisons dans lesquelles le pronom est analysable (comme COD ou COI). Ce qui n'est pas le cas dans ces deux exemples.

Le plus souvent, quand le pronom est inanalysable, comme Maître Capello l'a déjà dit plus haut, le participe s'accorde avec le sujet. Mais il y a une condition supplémentaire : le verbe doit avoir par ailleurs (dans d'autres contextes, éventuellement avec un tout autre sens) un emploi transitif direct ordinaire. Cette condition est remplie par _attendre_ et _moquer_, par exemple, mais pas par _plaire_ (et ses dérivés), ou_ rire_.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Le tableau fourni par Nicomon est très instructif.
> Bizarrement (c'était mon idée _avant_ de voir le tableau), je pense qu'en vertu de ce même tableau, *on accorde pas* (exemple *4c* avec "s'est plu").
> 
> PS.: Une lecture attentive de ce tableau montre qu'il y a BEAUCOUP d'erreurs, notamment une confusion entre entre "CD" et "CI" (en France on dit COD et COI). L'argumentation devient donc illogique ...


 
Je pensais comme toi. Mais ici, on doit prendre les exemples de la colonne du *centre*. *Variables.* 

On dit COD et COI au Québec aussi. Enfin quand je les ai appris, c'est ce qu'on disait. Et je suis aussi étonnée que toi de ces CD et CI, car à mon avis la BDL est d'habitude très bien faite (nouvelle méthode pédagogique, peut-être?). Quant aux erreurs contenues dans le tableau... je doute qu'il y en ait au point d'écrire beaucoup en majuscules.


----------



## Esquimaude

Pour ce qui est de CD et de CI, il s'agit de la nouvelle grammaire, enseignée au Québec depuis environ 10 ans.

Quant à savoir si on peut évacuer la question de l'essentiellement pronominal ou de l'accidentellement pronominal, eh bien la "méthode" d'analyse que je proposais provient d'un cahier créé par un groupe de moniteurs de français de l'UQAM dont je fais partie, je l'ai enseignée à plusieurs reprises à des étudiants qui avaient du mal avec ces notions et, bien que je préfère la méthode traditionnelle, elle donne les résultats escomptés. 

Pensez bien, il y a une logique derrière tout ça : les deux "sauf" ne peuvent pas se produire lorsqu'on a affaire à un essentiellement pronominal.

Ah, et pour ce que ça vaut, le logiciel "Antidote" me dit qu'on accorde "elles se sont attendues au pire"


----------



## itka

OK ! Je vais tester ta méthode, Esquimaude. J'avoue qu'à la lire comme ça, je ne sais pas du tout si elle marche ou pas... 
A quand une bonne réforme de l'orthographe de ces accords ? Je suis pour !


----------



## CapnPrep

La méthode décrite par Esquimaude marche, mais elle met tous les cas où le participe s'accorde avec le sujet dans le même sac dans distinction, alors que l'approche traditionnelle essaie d'expliquer _pourquoi_ on fait l'accord dans ces cas (et du coup, il y a plusieurs cas de figure à considérer). Après, c'est au choix : On peut dire que la méthode traditionnelle (i) embête les étudiants avec des distinctions parfaitement inutiles, ou (ii) permet aux étudiants de mieux comprendre la langue, au lieu d'appliquer des règles machinalement.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> _se succéder _: il s'agit d'un verbe accidentellement pronominal à sens réciproque (succéder à quelqu'un existe).
> La règle est :
> *Pas d'accord si* le C.O.D. se        trouve *après *le participe ou        encore s'il n'y a pas de C.O.D :
> ---> _Elles se sont succédé_. (il n'y a pas de COD : elles se sont succédé *à* elles-mêmes)



se succéder n'est pas accidentellement pronominal puisque succéder avec ou sans le pronom ne change pas le sens du verbe.

Par contre, _s'attendre (à)_ et _attendre_ n'ont pas le même sens. _S'attendre_ est ici accidentellement pronominal.

Donc, pour se succéder, on procède comme pour les verbes conjugués avec avoir, tandis que pour s'attendre on fait l'accord avec le sujet.

Le cas de _plaire_ et _se plaire_ est une anomalie, d'où l'invariabilité du participe.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan, c'est plutôt l'inverse. Si le verbe change de sens (et éventuellement de construction syntaxique) avec l'ajout du pronom, le résultat est essentiellement pronominal. La forme non pronominale n'existe pas (avec le même sens et la même construction syntaxique). C'est le cas de _s'attendre_. [Par ailleurs, itka a dû se tromper dans #6, ou bien c'est moi qui dis des bêtises.]

Si le verbe est pronominal parce que, par hasard, son sujet et son complément ont la même référence, il est accidentellement pronominal. Le pronom peut commuter avec un complément ordinaire (mais son identité changera, bien sûr). C'est le cas de _se succéder_.


----------



## geostan

Je ne suis pas d'accord.

essentiellement pronominal: qui n'existe que sous la forme pronominale, e.g. se moquer.
accidentellement pronominal: qui existe sans le pronom réfléchi, mais qui a un sens différent lorsque le pronom réfléchi s'y ajoute, e.g  douter, se douter.

Par ailleurs, outre les anomalies (il y en a - se rire, se plaire, s'arroger), l'accord se fait normalement avec le sujet du verbe.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> essentiellement pronominal: qui n'existe que sous la forme pronominale, e.g. se moquer.
> accidentellement pronominal: qui existe sans le pronom réfléchi, mais qui a un sens différent lorsque le pronom réfléchi s'y ajoute, e.g  douter, se douter.


Je ne connais aucun terme pour désigner cette deuxième classe de verbes. Mais il faut réserver "accidentellement pronominal" pour les cas où le pronom apporte un sens réfléchi (_Jean se rase_), réciproque (_Jean et Marie ne se parlent plus_), ou "passif" (_Ça se mange_). Ou alors il faut ne plus utiliser du tout ce terme, qui prête visiblement à confusion.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Que ce soit clair : je me déclare tout de suite incompétente pour répondre à ce genre de question. 

Par contre, j'ai trouvé cette justification de l'accord ici (cf. lien supplément Littré) :
« SUPPLÉMENT AU DICTIONNAIRE ATTENDRE. - REM. Ajoutez :
3. Dans s'attendre, au sens d'espérer, de compter, le participe passé aux temps composés s'accorde : elle s'est attendue, ils se sont attendus, *elles se sont attendues à* ce qui devait arriver. *S'attendre est tendre soi à, d'où espérer, compter. Cette analyse montre que le participe doit s'accorder.* »
(c'est moi qui surligne)


----------



## itka

Bon. On recommence à zéro ?  
Ça me permettra d'essayer de comprendre ce que je raconte !

Parmi les verbes qui se conjuguent avec un pronom, on distingue deux grandes catégories :
- les essentiellement pronominaux, qui n'existent pas sans pronom, (ex. s'envoler, s'évanouir, etc.)

- les accidentellement pronominaux, qu'on peut trouver avec d'autres compléments (voire pas de complément du tout).

Parmi ceux-ci :


des pronominaux réfléchis : l'action "revient" sur le sujet : _je me lève._
des pronominaux réciproques : le sujet agit sur l'objet, l'objet agit sur le sujet :_ ils se battent, ils s'aiment..._
des pronominaux à sens passif : le sujet "supporte" l'action. _"Ce livre se vend bien"._
des pronominaux accidentels mais qui changent de sens lorsqu'on leur adjoint un pronom. On les appelle aussi "pronominaux irréfléchis". Par exemple : s'attendre (à qqc). Le verbe "attendre" existe, mais "s'attendre à qqc" a un autre sens.
En écrivant tout cela, je me dis que nous sommes sans doute d'accord, mais que nous n'avons pas la même terminologie quant à cette dernière catégorie. 
CapnPrep, si je comprends bien, tu la ranges dans les "essentiellement pronominaux"... c'est pour cela que tu penses que je me suis trompée dans le post #6, mais c'est bien ce que je voulais dire. Pour moi, "s'attendre à qqc" est bien un "accidentellement pronominal" puisque le verbe existe lorsqu'il est seul.

Je me doute que ces subtilités, qui nous échappent si souvent, risquent d'être totalement hermétiques à qui veut apprendre le français, même si elles sont passionnantes pour ceux qui veulent comprendre les mécanismes sous-jacents, aussi puisque la méthode "Emeraude" fonctionne, j'approuve tout à fait son emploi auprès des étudiants de français. Rien ne les empêchera plus tard de se pencher avec délices sur les motivations des différents accords !


----------



## Esquimaude

Je suis d'accord avec toi, CapnPrep, la méthode traditionnelle permet de mieux comprendre la langue et c'est pourquoi je la préfère, j'essaie toujours de pousser mes étudiants à réfléchir avant de me sortir des réponses pré-cuites. 

Cependant, quand il s'agit d'un futur enseignant de mathématiques ou d'éducation physique qui échoue pour la 3e fois son test de français menant à l'obtention du diplôme à cause des participes passés (cas ultra fréquent!), la seconde méthode peut être efficace pour l'aider à appliquer la règle sans erreurs afin qu'il puisse enseigner sa discipline... qui n'a rien à voir avec le français!


----------



## iran

Salut

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses et tous les liens ajoutés parce qu'ils sont vraiment interessants. Comme je disais bien quand j'ai écrit mon premier post "l'accord finira par me rendre folle". J'en suis sûre.

Et en relisant toutes les réponses et toutes les explications que vous avez données (accord ) je comprends que:

*Se moquer *est un verbe essentiellement pronominal, c'est à dire qu'il n'existe pas si ce n'est qu'avec le pronom réfléchi, donc il faut l'accorder là. Mais concernant *s'attendre à *mes doutes recommencent. Si dans le cas que j'ai présenté, *au pire s'agit d'un COI, qu'est-ce que c'est donc le pronom SE? Ce n'est un cas similaire à: *Elle *s'est pliée* à toutes ses volontés.?


----------



## itka

iran said:


> [...]Mais concernant *s'attendre à *mes doutes recommencent. Si dans le cas que j'ai présenté, *au pire *s'agit* d'un* est un* COI, qu'est-ce que c'est donc le pronom SE ? Ce n'est un cas similaire à: *Elle *s'est pliée* à toutes ses volontés. ?



*se* : le pronom n'a pas de fonction grammaticale dans ce cas.

_"elle s'est pliée à toutes ses volontés" _: je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un verbe accidentellement pronominal à sens réfléchi. 
_Elle a plié *qui* ?_ ---> elle-même
*se *est donc le COD et comme il est placé avant le verbe, il faut accorder le participe avec lui.

Ce n'est pas le même cas que pour le verbe *"s'attendre à quelque chose" *bien que l'accord soit en apparence le même.


----------



## janpol

Tout cela est passionnant ! Alors, un grain de sel pour embrouiller un peu plus les choses...
- Esquimaude, dire que les PP des pronominaux s'accordent toujours avec le sujet sauf... me semble osé. Je récapitule : s'accordent avec le sujet, les verbes essentiellement pronominaux et les pronominaux de sens passif, s'accordent avec le COD avant les pronominaux de sens réfléchi ou réciproque. Demeurent invariables les verbes qui ne peuvent pas avoir de COD (se plaire, se nuire...) Il me semble qu'on a plus de chances de rencontrer un pronominal de la 2è catégorie qu'un pronominal de la 1ère.
- COD, COI : j'ai vu appeler COI des COS, parfois.
 "Oublier" "objet" dans les grammaires scolaires ne me semble pas une bonne idée : un garde-fou de moins pour des élèves qui ont parfois tendance à mettre CO et CC dans le même sac
- elles ont succédé à elles-mêmes = un vrai faux pronominal réciproque : Pierre et Marie s'envoient des messages, je peux dire que P. envoie des messages à M. qui lui répond.
Les rois se sont succédé = Louis XIV a succédé à Louis XIII mais Louis XIII s'est bien gardé de succéder à louis XIV.
le pp de succéder ne s'accorde pas car ce verbe ne peut pas avoir de COD
moquer : Bescherelle et le dico le donnent comme pronominal et... transitif  (moquer qq'un, moquer les moeurs d'une époque)
attendu : Bescherelle dit : pp toujours accordé avec le sujet. Il donne 2 exemples dont un me surprend :" elle s'était attendue au pis",  d'accord, "ils s'étaient attendus que cela arriverait un jour" : la construction directe m'étonne, je dirais "à ce que cela arrive".
Je trouve au moins deux raisons de faire l'accord :
1) je considère ce verbe comme pronominal de sens réfléchi : accord avec COD avant : donc avec "SE" dans le 1er exemple mais la proposition "que cela arriverait..." qui ne peut guère être que COD m'ennuie : on pose la question "ils AVAIENT attendu quoi/qui ?"
2) la construction pronominale éloigne le verbe "s'attendre" du verbe "attendre" et en fait un verbe "accidentellement essentiellement" pronominal à part entière, donc : accord avec le sujet.
3) je fais confiance à Bescherelle.


----------



## Aoyama

tilt said:


> Je persiste donc dans ma conclusion : _elles se sont attendu au pire_, mais aussi, _elles se sont moqué de leur professeur_.
> Aucun accord dans ces phrases.


et je suis en plein accord avec ce non-accord.


----------



## Nicomon

Les divers exemples et liens m'ont convaincue qu'on doit bel et bien écrire _elles se sont_ _attendu*es*_... mais j'avoue que cet accord m'agace un peu. Alors en attendant que la pétition passe je vote pour l'usage d'un (quasi) synonyme qui se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire avoir. 

_Elles ont anticipé/craint/envisagé/imaginé/prévu le pire._ Le COD est après : on n'accorde pas.

_Se sont moqué_*es *(essentiellement pronominal, donc accord avec le sujet) me dérange moins. Mais si on n'aime pas... il suffit encore ici de remplacer _se moquer_ par un synonyme qui se conjugue avec avoir. 

Par ex. _Elles ont ridiculisé/ri au nez de... leur professeur_. Mais il y en a des tas d'autres, selon le sens qu'on veut donner à _se moquer. _


----------



## tilt

J'abonde.
L'accord me semble incongru dans les exemples discutés ici, mais visiblement, il faut le faire. Ce qui me dérange le plus est que les arguments donnés pour l'expliquer diffèrent, d'une personne ou d'une grammaire à l'autre, ce qui montre bien que de toutes façons, la question reste un casse-tête exaspérant.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Elles se sont attend*ues* au pire
Elles se sont pri*ses* au jeu
_Mais _Elles se sont pri*s* la tête_
(OK, ce n'est pas de la grammaire, mais de l'instinct... A vous d'y retrouver une grammaire !)


----------



## geostan

Malgré toutes les analyses, il n'en reste pas moins vrai que le participe passé de _s'attendre_ (à) s'ccorde toujours. C'est aussi l'avis de Grevisse.


----------



## Esquimaude

(Et je tiens à répéter aux puristes que j'aurais pu choquer que la fameuse méthode du s'accorde-toujours-avec-le-sujet-sauf... n'est qu'une façon simplifiée d'expliquer la règle aux étudiants qui s'en fichent, pas une explication destinée à figurer dans une grammaire - et qu'elle n'est pas de moi, et que moi-même j'étais contre au début - mais bon, puisque ça marche!)


----------



## janpol

Ce que tu dis là,  Esquimaude, ne choque point le non puriste que je suis, cela repose de toute évidence sur une expérience, alors je crois volontiers à l'efficacité de cette méthode car je vois mal quelle raison tu pourrais avoir d'affirmer quelque chose qui serait faux. Cela me surprend cependant sur le plan de la logique car c'est un peu comme si l'on disait que les noms qui se terminent par "ou" au singulier prennent un X au pluriel sauf... ceux qui prennent un S et qui sont beaucoup plus nombreux que ceux qui prennent un X...
Pour revenir aux accords des PP des pronominaux, je réalise que la méthode dont tu parles n'est pas très différente de celle qu'appliquaient les instituteurs français autrefois : ils avaient assez à faire à enseigner les 3 règles de base des accords des PP à des enfants de 13 ans et ils s'en tenaient là. Ils ne parlaient pas de règles particulières s'appliquant aux pronominaux et, sur le plan de l'efficacité, c'était d'un très bon rendement car, par définition, à la forme pronominale, le sujet et le COD sont une seule et même personne et, si je mets "es" à la fin de "baigné" dans "elles se sont baignées" en accordant avec le sujet "elles" et non pas avec le COD "se", le PP est bien orthographié. Sur le plan du pragmatisme, ça fonctionne bien... Je trouve cependant dommage qu'on trouve la bonne réponse en appliquant une règle fausse... Je ne prétends pas que la méthode canadienne conduise à cela mais le danger me semble exister,,,


----------



## Esquimaude

Je comprends très bien ce que tu veux dire, c'était aussi ma réticence quand les autres moniteurs ont proposé cette méthode.

D'ailleurs, en général, dans les classes québécoises, les professeurs enseignent la bonne vieille méthode des "accidentellement" et "essentiellement". Mais dans mon cas, il s'agit de soutien parascolaire destiné à ceux à qui ça ne suffit pas...


----------

